# 7d MKII = Amazing



## runnah (Aug 4, 2015)

So I've had a 7d MKII for about a week now. I bought it to be a companion for my MKIII and I must say it's super good. 

Good:
Same size and button layout as the 5d so it's feels exactly the same in the hand.
AF is blazing fast
Toggle switch on the back is so helpful and makes switching af types simple and fast
Fast FPS makes getting shots super easy.
Dual pixel AF system for video makes AF actualy usable for video. A real life saver for run and gun shooting.
3 tabs under "my menu" settings!
Great ISO and IQ.
Very fast buffer.
60fps @1080p.
oh and having the mic in and headphone in on the same side so you only have to open one flap is sweet.


Not so good:
Only a 3 inch LCD, i know the extra .2 inches doesn't seem like a lot but it does make a difference. Plus not of my video accessories fit. 
Being a crop it does get the extra reach for birding but the loss of ISO and IQ is noticeable.

I they combined the FPS, video AF and the toggle switch in the new 5D MK4 I'd be a very happy man.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 4, 2015)

Sweet runnah, we got ours the same day. Unfortunately, I do not have a 5D mk III like you do, but I like all the things you stated about the 7Dmkii. I'm still getting used to it and need to get a batter grip for it but I like what I've gotten so far.


----------



## runnah (Aug 4, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Sweet runnah, we got ours the same day. Unfortunately, I do not have a 5D mk III like you do, but I like all the things you stated about the 7Dmkii. I'm still getting used to it and need to get a batter grip for it but I like what I've gotten so far.



It's a company camera but since I am the boss I can play with the toys as I please. 

Yeah I was surprised it's maybe 2% smaller than the 5D but the buttons are all the same. It seems like Canon has chosen that to be the standard layout moving forward.

Don't forget to switch the toggle switch to be a single push to change the focus type.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 4, 2015)

runnah said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet runnah, we got ours the same day. Unfortunately, I do not have a 5D mk III like you do, but I like all the things you stated about the 7Dmkii. I'm still getting used to it and need to get a batter grip for it but I like what I've gotten so far.
> ...



And change exposure comp. to push rear dial button while turning top dial.


----------



## runnah (Aug 4, 2015)

Bryston3bsst said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > *Being a crop it does get the extra reach........*


----------



## goodguy (Aug 5, 2015)

Having access to a 5D III and 7D II sounds like a sweet deal, you have the choice of the best of both worlds.

Just curious, comparing the low light performance of both cameras how much better (in your opinion) is the 5D III vs the 7D II ?


----------



## runnah (Aug 5, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Having access to a 5D III and 7D II sounds like a sweet deal, you have the choice of the best of both worlds.
> 
> Just curious, comparing the low light performance of both cameras how much better (in your opinion) is the 5D III vs the 7D II ?



Maybe 30% better? Hard to put a number on it lol.

this shot was at 5000 ISO and was super crunchy, I frequently get great low noise shots at ISO 8000 with the 5D.



6N5A0426 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## goodguy (Aug 5, 2015)

runnah said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Having access to a 5D III and 7D II sounds like a sweet deal, you have the choice of the best of both worlds.
> ...


Thank you for the informative reply.
Being a Nikon guy if there is one camera from Canon arsenal I can see myself owning its the 5D III, simply an iconic camera.
Just wanted to know how Canon's current APS-C king compares to the 5D III in low light.


----------



## runnah (Aug 5, 2015)

goodguy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...



It's never going to be a fair fight. maybe when I am am more motivated I can do some side by sides.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 5, 2015)

Its just that I read and heard from some people that both the D7200 and 7D II are so good in low light that they are as good as the 5D III and D750.
Then I heard others saying thats nonsense and from their expenrience the crop sensor cameras are good but far from being FF killers in low light.

It was very interesting to see Tony Northrop first review of the 7D II in which he compared it to the 5D III and the 7D II was as good or maybe even better in low light and very fast he came out with a clearification admiting he made a mistake and the in camera NR was on, once he turned it off you saw the 5D III files were significantly better then the 7D II in low light.


----------



## runnah (Aug 5, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Its just that I read and heard from some people that both the D7200 and 7D II are so good in low light that they are as good as the 5D III and D750.
> Then I heard others saying thats nonsense and from their expenrience the crop sensor cameras are good but far from being FF killers in low light.
> 
> It was very interesting to see Tony Northrop first review of the 7D II in which he compared it to the 5D III and the 7D II was as good or maybe even better in low light and very fast he came out with a clearification admiting he made a mistake and the in camera NR was on, once he turned it off you saw the 5D III files were significantly better then the 7D II in low light.



yeah I turned off all in camera trickery and shot RAWs and the difference is noticable.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 5, 2015)

Full frame is going to beat a crop sensor in low light in most cases. In this case, (I don't have a ff body) I would put my money on the 5D mk iii in low light cases.

I have the 7D and the 7D mk ii and I will say that there is a BIG improvement in low light with the mk ii. I got mine specifically for high school football, which kicks off in a couple of weeks. I have not had the chance to shoot it with just the field lights as of yet, but I've only had it a week.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 5, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Full frame is going to beat a crop sensor in low light in most cases. In this case, (I don't have a ff body) I would put my money on the 5D mk iii in low light cases.
> 
> I have the 7D and the 7D mk ii and I will say that there is a BIG improvement in low light with the mk ii. I got mine specifically for high school football, which kicks off in a couple of weeks. I have not had the chance to shoot it with just the field lights as of yet, but I've only had it a week.


I have a feeling since you got the 7D II the original 7D get very little use


----------



## ronlane (Aug 5, 2015)

goodguy said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Full frame is going to beat a crop sensor in low light in most cases. In this case, (I don't have a ff body) I would put my money on the 5D mk iii in low light cases.
> ...



Well this is the 8th day I've had it and only had a couple of chances to get out and shoot, but the mk ii is getting the bulk of the work at this point. I did take and use both on Saturday when I went out shooting. Having two bodies with different lenses makes photowalks a lot easier.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 5, 2015)

I do admit walking with 2 cameras would be helpful but to be honest I cant see myself doing that.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 5, 2015)

I need to get a black rapid dual strap to be able to carry them both.


----------



## runnah (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't carry two. I set one up for video and leave the other free for photos.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 26, 2015)

Runnah, I have to say this. Your avatar kinda creeps me out lol. Good thread tho.


----------

